# lokaler E-Mail Server

## timbo2k

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass es schon mehrere Beiträge zu diesem Thema gibt und hab mich da auch schon belesen. Leider war da noch nicht das richtige bei bzw. brauche ich mal eure Ratschläge/Empfehlungen für mein Problem.

Also folgendes Szenario:

Ich habe 4 POP3 E-Mail Konten bei verschiedenen Providern. Nun will ich alle E-Mails von meinem Linux Rechner abholen lassen und in ein einziges Konto zusammenfassen. Dabei sollten die Mails gleich noch auf Spam geprüft werden. Ich will nun mittels IMAP auf den E-Mail Ordner zugreifen können, wo ich dann einen zentralen Spam Ordner habe um die Mail sicherheitshalber prüfen zu können. Die anderen Mails werden dann alle in einem anderen Ordner angezeigt, den ich dann mittels IMAP in Unterordner einteilen kann, um die Übersichtlichkeit zu wahren. Das alles geschieht auf einem Rechner. Sprich mein Rechner ist Server und Client zugleich. In einigen Threads wird davon gesprochen, dass es Overkill ist aber es werden keine Alternativen genannt. Mir geht es nur darum, dass alle Mails zusammengefasst werden und ich nicht immer 4 verschiedene Konten behandeln muss. Weiterhin gestaltet sich ein Backup so sicher einfacher und sonst finde ich es halt eine schöne übersichtliche Lösung.

So ich habe nun gelesen, dass ich mittels fetchmail die Mails von den POP3 Konten im Netz abholen kann. Soweit so gut. Nun gibt es Tools, die Mails sortieren und da blicke ich noch nicht ganz durch wozu das gut ist, wenn fetchmail die mails doch eh ein einem Ordner des Users speichert. Dann brauche ich einen IMAP Server/Client, dass ist auch klar. Und einen Mailserver, der dann die versendeten Mails automatisch an den Provider weiterleitet sobald der Rechner online ist. Spamfiler und E-Mailfilter lasse ich erstmal aussen vor.

So lange Rede kurzer Sinn aber ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will. Die erste Frage ist halt, ob es für mein Vorhaben Alternativen gibt, die nicht so "Overkill" sind? Die zweite Frage wäre dann, welche Programme ihr mir empfehlen könnt um das Problem zu realisieren. Die Tools sollten dann wirklich nur auf dieses Problem zugeschnitten sein und nicht für riesige Provider gedacht sein. Ich dachte da an fetchmail zum Mails abholen und lokal speichern, procmail (wenn ich das überhaupt brauch) um die mails zu sortieren, postfix um die mails an den provider weiterzuleiten und an courier-imap oder wu-imapd als IMAP Server. Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Achso ich habe keine feste IP an dem Rechner sondern nur eine Dial Up Verbindung, weil in manchen How-to's stand, dass man seine Domain angeben soll. Davon sollte das System komplett unabhängig sein. Sprich die ausgehenden mails sollen immer über den Provider im Netz versendet werden.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Tim

----------

## andi79

was hälst du eigentlich von einem einfachen e-mail client wie z.b. mozilla thunderbird? den kann man auch für mehere e-mail konten konfigurieren und die e-mails werden sauber in vier verschiedene posteingänge bzw. -ausgänge verteilt. der client hat auch einen ganz brauchbaren spamfilter.

auf jeden fall ist er um einiges einfacher zu konfigurieren und zu handhaben als dein vorschlag.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hallo Tim,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So ich habe nun gelesen, dass ich mittels fetchmail die Mails von den POP3 Konten im Netz abholen kann. Soweit so gut. Nun gibt es Tools, die Mails sortieren und da blicke ich noch nicht ganz durch wozu das gut ist, wenn fetchmail die mails doch eh ein einem Ordner des Users speichert. Dann 
> 
> 

 

"Procmail is a mail processing utility, which can help you filter your mail; sort incoming mail according to sender, Subject line, length of message, keywords in the message, etc; implement an ftp-by-mail server, and much more."

Weitere Antworten bzw. diesen Text findest du auf der FAQ Seite von Era Eriksson: 

http://rhols66.adsl.netsonic.fi/era/procmail/mini-faq.html#description

Was mir nicht einleuchtet ist warum du nicht lokal einen IMAP Server aufsetzt, wenn du "vernünftig" archivieren willst und dann mit deinem Mail Client mit dem ganz normalen SMTP Dienst deines Anbieters versendest. Theoretisch sollte dass doch machbar sein. Für IMAP brauchst du allerdings auch kein procmail, dass sollte der IMAP erledigen ...

----------

## slick

Spam Filtering for Exchange with Gentoo, Postfix, Amavisd-new and SpamAssassin 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=163861

Email System For The Home Network - Version 2.1

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56633

[HOWTO] Postfix + AMaViSd-new incl. DCC, Razor, Pyzor, Bayes 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186696

----------

## timbo2k

 *andi79 wrote:*   

> was hälst du eigentlich von einem einfachen e-mail client wie z.b. mozilla thunderbird? den kann man auch für mehere e-mail konten konfigurieren und die e-mails werden sauber in vier verschiedene posteingänge bzw. -ausgänge verteilt. der client hat auch einen ganz brauchbaren spamfilter.

 

So mache ich es ja bisher! Mir gefällt es aber nicht, dass ich da 4 Konten habe sondern will lieber ein zentrales Konto. Somit habe ich dann nur einen Postausgang, Spamordner, usw.. Also von der übersichtlichkeit finde ich es so besser.

Ansonsten Danke für eure Hinweise.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## Fibbs

Meine Vorschläge:

fetchmail zum abholen der mails, fetchmail leitet die Mails lokal per SMTP weiter, Du brauchst also einen MTA, der die Mails dem Benutzer zustellt.

In der Fetchmail-Konfiguration sagst Du dann, welches POP3-Konto welchem lokalen Systembenutzer zugestellt werden soll.

Postfix als MTA. Dieser arbeitet für die lokale Domain, also beispielsweise lokalnetz.lan. Alle Mails in dieser Domain werden von ihm verwaltet. So können beispielsweise Deine Benutzer auch untereinander Mailen (root@lokalnetz.lan) Auf diese Weise stellt auch fetchmail die Mails den lokalen Nutzern zu. Postfix kann so eingerichtet werden, dass es die Mails in so genannte Maildirs einsortiert, was eine Neuerung zum alten Unix-Mbox Style ist. Bei Mbox wurden alle Mails als einzige Datei zusammengefasst, mit dem Nachteil, dass die Datei sehr groß werden konnte und wenn diese kaputt ging, war es schwierig wieder an die mails zu kommen. Maildir ist ein neuerer Standard, die Mails werden im Homeverzeichnis des Benutzers unter z. B. /home/user/.maildir/* gespeichert und als einzelne Dateien angelegt. Du kannst nun mit dem Mailclient direkt das Maildir verwenden (kmail kann das z. B., ob Thunderbird das kann, weiß ich nicht.

Wenn Du IMAP verwenden möchtest, empfehle ich Dir courier-imapd, der läuft "out of the box", nach dem emergen, ist standardmäßig so konfiguriert, dass automatisch alle Systembenutzer unter ihrem Account auch IMAP machen können und stellt die Mails aus dem Maildir /home/$USER/.maildir zur Verfügung.

procmail ist optional und kann dafür verwendet werden, Mails nach diversen Kriterien zu sortieren. So kannst Du z. B. Mails an Mailinglisten aufgrund von Headereinträgen direkt in ein besonderes Unterverzeichnis Deines Mailaccounts einsortieren. Du kannst auch die Mails Deiner Freundin gleich so einsortieren, dass sie nicht die Inbox verstopfen.

procmail ist ein MDA, ein MailDeliveryAgent und kann anstelle des in Postfix integrierten MDA verwendet werden, indem in der Postfix-Konfiguration als Mailbox_Command (oder so ähnlich) fetchmail angegeben wird.

Zum Spam- und Virenchecking kann ich Dir zwei Möglichkeiten empfehlen, für beide ist Procmail vonnöten:

1. Möglichkeit:

Installiere spamassassin und optional clamav. Lasse beide im Deamonmodus laufen (spamc und clamd). Rufe in procmail die beiden auf, damit die Mails beim zustellen an den lokalen Benutzer gecheckt und ggf. in den Headern markiert werden.

Dann brauchst Du noch eine zweite Regel, die die Mail, wenn von spamassassin oder clamAV markiert, entweder löscht, woandershin weiterleitet oder in ein besonderes Verzeichnis (bei mir Unterverzeichnis "Spam") verschiebt.

2. Möglichkeit:

Benutze amavisd-new. Amavisd-New ist ein eigener Daemon, der sich darum kümmert, die Mails mit spamassassin und einigen beliebigen, wenn gewünscht auch mehreren Virenfiltern zu checken.

Für Amavisd-new musst Du postfix umkonfigurieren, da Postfix jede Mail per SMTP an amavisd-new übergibt, amavisd-new diese Mail dann überprüft und sie auf einem anderen Port wieder per SMTP an postfix weitergibt. Postfix stellt diese mail dann zu.

In Procmail brauchst Du dann nur noch die Filterregeln, nicht mehr die Pipes an die oben genannte Programme.

amavisd-new ist performanter, als wenn Du die Programme direkt aufrufst, die Konfiguration ist für ein Ein-Benutzer System aber overkill.

Soviel zum Thema, so als kleiner Denkanstoß

Gruß,

Fibbs

----------

## timbo2k

Hi,

vielen Dank für den umfangreichen Denkanstoß. Habe soweit fetchmail und procmail installiert und eingerichtet. Das abholen der Mails funktioniert schon ganz gut. Bin gerade dabei den Courier-Imap zu installieren.

Also vielen Dank nochmal an alle.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Tim

----------

## Deever

Alternativ zu procmail könntest du dir mal maildrop ansehen...

Hat den Vorteil, dass PEBKAC nicht zu Mailverlusten führt und auch die Syntax ist *einiges* freundlicher...

HTH!

/dev

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat den Vorteil, dass PEBKAC nicht zu Mailverlusten führt und auch die Syntax ist *einiges* freundlicher...
> 
> 

 

Was haben "Mailverluste" mit "Problem Exists Between Keyboard and Chair" bzw. der Problemstellung zu tun? Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## Fibbs

Ganz einfach, birnbaumtruhe,

wenn Du z. B. eine Mail per Filterregel via procmail verschieben möchtest, ein Maildir verwendest und vergisst, hinter dem Ordnernamen einen Slash "/" zu setzen, dann schiebt procmail die Mail irgendwohin, nur nicht da wo Du sie haben möchtest.

Maildrop soll tatsächlich besser sein im handling als procmail, habe ich aber aus Gründen von Faulheit (procmail geht, warum was anderes nehmen?) noch nicht ausprobiert...

Und jetzt... Gute Nacht!

Fibbs

----------

## timbo2k

Hi,

soweit läuft jetzt alles. Mails werden abgeholt, durch procmail ins Maildir verschoben und mit courier-imap kann man drauf zugreifen.

habe noch kurz 2 Fragen.

1. Wieso funktionierte fetchmail erst als ich das Paket smtp installiert habe? Fetchmail soll doch die mails nur abholen und lokal in einem Ordner ablegen. Aber das ging erst als ich smtp installiert habe, sonst kam immer eine Fehlermeldung.

2. Wie kann ich über imap Ordner erstellen? Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin. Weder über Thunderbird noch manuell. Habe manuell mit mailmakedir oder so ähnlich nen Unterordner in meinem Maildir erstell aber der wird im Mailclient nicht angezeigt?

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Tim

----------

## Deever

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> ...dann schiebt procmail die Mail irgendwohin...

 

In anderen Fällen sogar eben nirgendwohin, das schlimmste was bei maildrop passieren kann, ist, dass die Email wieder im Postfach des Senders landet.

 *Quote:*   

> Maildrop soll tatsächlich besser sein im handling als procmail, habe ich aber aus Gründen von Faulheit (procmail geht, warum was anderes nehmen?) noch nicht ausprobiert...

 

"Never change a running system" ist heilig!  :Wink: 

@timbo2k:

Du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen MTA. fetchmail kann auch direkt einen MDA aufrufen und ob dein Mailclient oder nun Postfix die Mail bei deinem Provider einliefert, ist ihm 100% und dir warscheinlich mindestens 90% egal!  :Wink: 

----------

## ank666

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @timbo2k:
> 
> Du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen MTA. fetchmail kann auch direkt einen MDA aufrufen und ob dein Mailclient oder nun Postfix die Mail bei deinem Provider einliefert, ist ihm 100% und dir warscheinlich mindestens 90% egal! 

 

Hallo,

ich hätte im Prinzip gerne auch sowas wie der Threadstarter, aber IMAP aus dem Grund 

dass ich auf meine Mails von der Workstation und vom Notebook zugreifen möchte.

Wenn ich die Konfiguration ohne MTA zum Laufen bekommen wäre nicht schlecht, 

da mich Postfix doch nocht etwas abschreckt, da ich keine eigene Domäne (DynDNS o.ä.) verwalten möchte.

Kann mir noch jemand ein paar gute Links posten, 

wie ich das Gespann aus fetchmail und imap (Courier) mit der Option procmail an den Start bekomme,

v.a. wie ich dann Mails ohne den MTA überhaupt verschicken kann?!

Achso noch ne Frage, kann ich mit Courier wohl auch direkt die Mails abholen, 

mit dem courier-pop3d oder was kann ich damit machen?

'tschuldigung für die Noob Anfrage, mache aber die Mail Geschichte zum erstenmal.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ank666

Hi Leute,

also soweit so gut würde ich mal sagen,

Abholen und per IMAP bereit stellen geht schonmal, 

aber wie befürchtet macht mir Postfix noch etwas Probleme beim Versenden der Mails, obwohl es ja auch am ISP liegen könnte.

Ich will die Mails ja nicht direkt versenden sondern sie nur an meinen ISP übergeben wie wird das konfiguriert?

----------

## Haldir

relayhost = smtp.yourprovider.net

Du solltest dir noch anschauen wie smtp_auth geht, wegen authentifizieren, siehe google und konsorten oder eins der howtos

----------

## ank666

Ok super das geht jetzt auch.

Inzwischen läuft sogar Apache und für SquirrelMail, jetzt aber noch folgendes Problem, 

wie kann ich System-Mails also an root zustellen, da ich die Mails von root@localhost nicht an den Smarthost übergeben kann,

also wie kann Postfix klar machen das er Mails für lokale Benutzer doch auch lokal zustellen soll und nicht relayen soll?!

----------

## ank666

Kann mir bitte jemand noch erklären was er mit damit sagen will und wie ich die Ursache dafür lösen kann?

```
 postfix/qmgr[25316]: warning: connect to transport amavis: No such file or directory

```

----------

